# Suche altes RPG für PC



## ETBrooD (25. September 2013)

*Suche altes RPG für PC*

Hi Leuts.

Ich suche seit einiger Zeit ein Fantasy RPG, das so gegen 1998-2000 erschienen sein dürfte. Das Intro zeigt Prinz & Prinzessin auf einem Pferd unterwegs zum Schloss, den Rest hab ich vergessen. Sie wird entführt und er findet sich im von Monstern übernommenen Schloss wieder und ist an einen Pranger gefesselt, von dem er sich befreien muss und es geht sofort los mit den ersten Kämpfen.
Die Steuerung läuft komplett über die Tastatur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Perspektive ist top-down (kA ob echtes 3D), das Bild wird von einem Bereich zum nächsten gescrollt. Die Kamera ist fixiert, es wird allerdings jeder Bereich von einem anderen Winkel gezeigt.
Man kann rollen, rennen, vielleicht sogar springen (weiß ich nicht mehr), und natürlich kämpfen. Im Schloss trifft man in erster Linie Monster an, die immer wieder neu auftauchen. Man sammelt Waffen, Rüstungen, Tränke, usw. im gewohnten RPG Stil. Es gibt keinen festgelegten Ablauf, man bewegt sich komplett frei durch die Gegend und kann sich theoretisch ewig Zeit lassen.
Die Kämpfe sind Echtzeit.

Im Verlauf der Geschichte entkommt man aus dem Schloss und kämpft z.B. durch Wälder usw. Bis aus dem Schloss bin ich allerdings damals nicht gekommen.

Wär super, wenn jemand sich erinnert und mir mit dem Titel weiter helfen kann


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

War das denn auf jeden Fall für PC, oder vlt auch ein Konsolenspiel? War es wirklich ein Rollenspiel, also konnte Deine Spielfigur Erfahrung gewinnen, neue Eigenschafen lernen, vlt auch bei Start versch. "Klassen" haben wie zB Dieb, Magier, Kämpfer usw., oder war es eher so Actionmäßig wie Diablo, oder sogar eher Adventure-artig?


----------



## ETBrooD (26. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> War das denn auf jeden Fall für PC, oder vlt auch ein Konsolenspiel?


Für den PC war es auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht auch Konsole, das weiß ich nicht.



> War es wirklich ein Rollenspiel, also konnte Deine Spielfigur Erfahrung gewinnen, neue Eigenschafen lernen, vlt auch bei Start versch. "Klassen" haben wie zB Dieb, Magier, Kämpfer usw., oder war es eher so Actionmäßig wie Diablo, oder sogar eher Adventure-artig?


Da bin ich nicht sicher. Punktesystem und Skill-Tree sind wohl nicht enthalten, kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass alle Fähigkeiten nur über Gegenstände kommen.
Es gibt nur den einen Helden, keine Auswahl. Man könnte es wohl als Adventure mit RPG Elementen bezeichnen. Action ist auf jeden Fall gut gegeben, da die Gegner wie gesagt immer wieder neu auftauchen.


----------



## Kaisan (26. September 2013)

Hmm ... komme auch nicht direkt auf den Titel. Hast Du womöglich noch Erinnerungen an das Cover der Verpackung des Spieles, oder irgendwelche Story oder Dialog-Fetzen? Kennst Du den Namen des Entwicklers oder Titel, die dieser abseits des gesuchten Spiels entwickelt hat?

Habe übrigens eine detaillierte Liste mit verschiedenen Rollenspielen oder Titeln mit Rollenspiel-Anleihen, die zwischen 1998 und 1999 herausgekommen sind, im Web gefunden: List of role-playing video games: 1998 to 1999 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Vielleicht findest Du dort den Titel des Spieles wieder.


----------



## ETBrooD (27. September 2013)

Ich danke mal für die Mühe, ist total cool von euch 
Von der Seite hab ich alle PC Titel gegoogled, und dann noch andere ähnliche Wiki Seiten, bzw. andere Jahre. Hat leider nichts gebracht.
Mir sind noch ein paar Sachen eingefallen, davon das meiste leider Vermutungen. Habs immer extra dazu geschrieben, wenn ich nicht sicher bin.

Der Titel vom Spiel ist wahrscheinlich gleichzeitig der Name von dem Schloss bzw. der Burg. Oder vielleicht auch vom ganzen, fiktiven Land. Der Name endet am wahrscheinlichsten auf 'a', das ist aber wieder nur eine wage Vermutung.

Im Intro entführt vielleicht ein Gargoyle die Prinzessin? Vielleicht verdunkelt sich erst der Himmel, könnte auch zu gewittern anfangen? Ist gut möglich, dass ich das nur in meine Erinnerung "einfüge". Das mit dem Gargoyle könnte allerdings sehr gut stimmen, ich glaube mich zu erinnern. Oder es ist ein ähnliches Wesen.

In der Burg befindet sich weit oben auf einem Dach (oder eher Zinne) eine goldene Rüstung. Hat keine besondere Funktion, man benutzt sie einfach nur zur Verteidigung.

Der Pranger befindet sich im Burghof, das weiß ich garantiert. Ich glaube, relativ am Rand. Der Held ist ganz zu Beginn ohnmächtig, glaube ich.
Viele Bereiche sind nur zugänglich, wenn man z.B. Schlüssel findet.
Da gibt es Spinnen abgesehen von den anderen Monstern (Trolle vielleicht? Kobolde? Kann es nicht sicher sagen).

Man wird quasi nie in Ruhe gelassen.
Die Monster können möglicherweise wie in RE von einem Bild zum nächsten dem Helden folgen? Das ganze Spiel hat ein ähnliches, beklemmendes Feeling wie die ersten RE Teile. Der Screen ist nur nicht so dunkel. Man muss auch sehr sparsam mit einigen der gefundenen Items umgehen.

Man bewegt sich abgesehen von den blockierten Bereichen sehr frei durch die Gegend, rennt innerhalb eines Bilds Treppen rauf und runter.
Ich glaube rollen funktioniert in alle 4 Richtungen. Dass man springen kann, weiß ich wieder sicher. Erinnere mich da an ein paar Szenen. Mit Anlauf kommt man weiter.

Wie es mit Savestates aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Könnte sein, dass man mehrere Leben hat, bevor man ganz neu anfangen muss. Das ist meine Vermutung. Ich erinnere mich, dass es (deswegen?) etwas frustrierend war, wenn ich eine Passage nicht überwinden konnte oder nicht weiter wusste.

Ach ja, mein Bruder hatte mir vom Endboss damals erzählt. Der hat Blitze geschleudert? Weiß nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall hatte er magische Kräfte.
Es gab/gibt Walkthroughs zu dem Spiel. Ich hab eines gelesen, als ich nicht weiter wusste. Ist natürlich schon rund 15 Jahre her.

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.
Ich würd das Spiel jetzt klar in die Kategorien "Survival, Fantasy" einstufen. Bin nicht sicher, welche Bezeichnungen damals verwendet wurden.
Die Atmosphäre ist glaub ich ein wenig melancholisch. Wo ich grad überleg, ich bin nicht mal sicher, ob es Hintergrund Musik gibt. Vielleicht für bestimmte Bereiche.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2013)

Also, mir sagt das leider nix, und ich bin schon Ende 30 und spiele seit ich ca 12 bin Videospiele/Computerspiele


----------



## svd (27. September 2013)

Ach, schau mal, ob's "Ecstatica II" gewesen ist.


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, schau mal, ob's "Ecstatica II" gewesen ist.


 Ich finde, das trifft ziemlich genau auf seine Beschreibung zu.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2013)

Hört sich... schmuddelig an


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hört sich... schmuddelig an


"Ecstatica 2" und nicht "Ejaculatica 2"


----------



## ETBrooD (28. September 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, schau mal, ob's "Ecstatica II" gewesen ist.



Volltreffer, danke! Geil, jetzt muss ich noch rausfinden ob ich das irgendwo her bekomme und zum laufen krieg


----------

